# jenna jameson lowrider bike



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

hey whats up ?? i was watching a jenna jameson special on t.v. and in her house she had a lowrider bike, it was really hot.. i just wanted to know if anybody else ever seen it before ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What did the bike look like? was it just a streight chrome frame or did it have any bondo/mods?


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

IT WAS A BLUE BIKE AND IT HAD A BONDO TANK AND I THINK SOMETHING ON THE BACK WAS BONDOED


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

GOD DAMN IT, i watched that but didnt see a low.....
damn that was a good special.....who ever invented the "blur" is so stupid


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

yo i saw that bike to ,,, it was blue with chrome parts ,,,, it had a bad ass frame on it 






> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Aug 17 2004, 01:56 PM
> *hey whats up ?? i was watching a jenna jameson special on t.v. and in her house she had a lowrider bike, it was really hot.. i just wanted to know if anybody else ever seen it before ????
> [snapback]2142616[/snapback]​*


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

here she is yummy!!! :biggrin: , I  mean the bike


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

yep, thats it..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn that's a nice boobies :biggrin: Tight bike


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

damn......i have never seen a girl that hot on a lowrider........i love it :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

when did she dye her hair, she looks better as a blonde
shes lookin hot!


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

o sweet thers a bike ther too, yea its nice


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

looks like the small change bike frame to me but painted different


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

dammm she'll be showin them fingures to her husband after i tap that ass and work on her bike ,,,,,,,,, hey bro's how did she get that nemisis bike ,,, and 
WHO EVER GOT THIS PIC ,,,, WHERE DID YOU GET IT ?







> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Nov 14 2004, 02:18 PM
> *here she is yummy!!!  :biggrin: , I   mean the bike
> [snapback]2401286[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Nov 15 2004, 02:03 AM
> *looks like the small change bike frame to me but painted different
> [snapback]2401657[/snapback]​*


No that's "Kurupt" Made by the same guy. You know how those guys are they build one up and then someone in their club has to have the exact same frame, "why build one when you can have 2 for twice the price?" 

Just like "Spiderman" Is a wanna be version of "Man of Steel" I'll post up pics in a few minutes here of all 4 bikes if I got them so ya can see what I'm talkin about.

I wanna know how da hell did she get a hold of that bike? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

See what I mean? Why would you want to go out and have another bike frame built the same way when its already been done before?


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

the pic is mine and it was taken in her home during the filming of her home, as for how she aquired the bike I didnt ask at the time. but ill post a pick of another porn star with my son you guy's try to figure out who she is.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Man of Steel busted out then a couple years later here's Spiderman but it wasn't really all that great though. It was up in PHX last year and the paint kinda sucks, fish eyes and overspray underneath. It wasn't complete either, missing a pedal.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

see the similar frame mods?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Shes HOT! Yo if she gave me the chance to bust all over her I would dude for sure! :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

you would never have a chance with her....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 15 2004, 10:33 PM
> *you would never have a chance with her....
> [snapback]2414051[/snapback]​*


No but I would cuz I'm cool like that


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think I have more of a chance if it where based on whos bike she would look at first mine or yours??  




> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 15 2004, 12:33 PM
> *you would never have a chance with her....
> [snapback]2414051[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 16 2004, 12:29 AM
> *I think I have more of a chance if it where based on whos bike she would look at first mine or yours??
> [snapback]2414445[/snapback]​*


Mine fool :twak:

Especially after I bust out in PHX this year. Lil Deville's makin some bad ass parts for me and Gangsta's paradise is supposed to be making me a seat but I haven't heard from him in a couple weeks. What happened to him?


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

i think we all know its judged by size of....








belts so i would win


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Nov 16 2004, 01:19 AM
> *i think we all know its judged by size of....
> belts so i would win
> [snapback]2414641[/snapback]​*


Money belts? :dunno: Cuz we all know that's what women go for especially if they be lookin like that


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

your bike aint all that cool, actually i think it's ugly. dont take offense its only my opinion. but we will see who got the better bike in 2007.......


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

oh and i was talking to wicked dragon.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 01:54 AM
> *oh and i was talking to wicked dragon.......
> [snapback]2414831[/snapback]​*


Ah I was starting to get pissed 

Naw man Wicked Dragon has Fonzy murals man so you know he's got bad ass paint on there. The thing is fully muraled out man. You can't be dissin on Fonzy man cuz he's one of the top muralists in the country.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

she had a viper that was on ebay a couple of years ago...went for way to much


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Nov 15 2004, 07:13 PM
> *she had a viper that was on ebay a couple of years ago...went for way to much
> [snapback]2414927[/snapback]​*


ya, but the seal smelled good


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

hey TonyO where did you get that Superman bike pic?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

you guys shouldnt be fightin over her ,, don't hate each other ,,, yall should hate her husband ,,, he looks like more of a queer than a man ,,, i bet she rides that bike not him ,,, plus somany dudes already rode up on that chick because she's the hardcore porn star movie queen !!!!!!! so you know that pussy is broken out 







> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Mine fool :twak:
> 
> Especially after I bust out in PHX this year.  Lil Deville's makin some bad ass parts for me and Gangsta's paradise is supposed to be making me a seat but I haven't heard from him in a couple weeks.  What happened to him?
> [snapback]2414621[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 05:21 PM
> *you guys shouldnt be fightin over her ,, don't hate each other ,,, yall should hate her husband ,,, he looks like more of a queer than a man ,,, i bet she rides that bike not him ,,, plus somany dudes already rode up on that chick because she's the hardcore porn star movie queen !!!!!!! so you know that pussy  is broken out
> [snapback]2414975[/snapback]​*


str8 up

I wouldnt poke that bitch with a 10 ft pole. I could park my car in that pussy its so wide.

U wonder what happened to ur remote, or your other sock.....her pussy is the black hole all ur stuff ends up in.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 15 2004, 05:28 PM
> *str8 up
> 
> I wouldnt poke that bitch with a 10 ft pole. I could park my car in that pussy its so wide.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol Damn thats where my shoe went...jk :roflmao:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

man i saw one of her video's she had two guys bustin on her ,, i had to turn that shit off cause she said it tasted like ice cream ,,,, dude you could probably go deep sea divin in her pussy cat 






> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 15 2004, 05:28 PM
> *str8 up
> 
> I wouldnt poke that bitch with a 10 ft pole. I could park my car in that pussy its so wide.
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 05:41 PM
> *man i saw one of her video's she had two guys bustin on her ,, i had to turn that shit off cause she said it tasted like ice cream ,,,, dude you could probably go deep sea divin in her pussy cat
> [snapback]2415037[/snapback]​*


U could yell in there and hear an echo :uh:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

post #400

:cheesy: :biggrin:  





sorry, i had to do that


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

lol whats that mean "post #400


> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 15 2004, 06:03 PM
> *post #400
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 06:10 PM
> *lol whats that mean "post #400
> [snapback]2415105[/snapback]​*


that was my 400th post :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

why 2007 ???? why not 2005




> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 15 2004, 04:53 PM
> *your bike aint all that cool, actually i think it's ugly. dont take offense its only my opinion. but we will see who got the better bike in 2007.......
> [snapback]2414826[/snapback]​*


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey if anyone forgot what my bike look like here's what it look lik last year


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey if anyone forgot what my bike look like here's what it look lik last year,,,

remember people this was last years bike ,,, new new new modifications have bin done to it ,,, and it aint plain no more ,, the shit has many many mods ,,,,,


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

U know I got mad respect for 2low4show and wickeddragon but gangsters paradise will be ready for Bike of the year in 2006 so either way, u both lose :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

man i'ma take bike of the year up here in portland for sure ,, but idk bout vegas ,, my bike is workin that way,,,, 





> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 06:38 PM
> *hey if anyone forgot what my bike look like here's what it look lik last year
> [snapback]2415207[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 06:38 PM
> *hey if anyone forgot what my bike look like here's what it look lik last year
> [snapback]2415207[/snapback]​*


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I rember that bike :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hot shit!!! that was one of the bikes that made me wanna go radical. I was a little disappointed i wouldnt get to compete against it cause the pic said u was in guam

so are u joinin FK.... I think u should


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

thats my goal to ,, i got all laser cutted parts on it and twisted rims and some parts twisted ,, all i'm lookin for is a chrome plater now 





> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 15 2004, 06:42 PM
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I rember that bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 15 2004, 06:46 PM
> *thats my goal to ,, i got all laser cutted parts on it and twisted rims and some parts twisted ,, all i'm lookin for is a chrome plater now
> [snapback]2415239[/snapback]​*


talk to lil_deville he can do anything. Im getting my fork chromed/engraved by him


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

get a pic of what it looks like now...........and TonyO where did you get that Superman bike pic?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i aint postin any more pics till january 6th 2005





> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Nov 15 2004, 07:42 PM
> *get a pic of what it looks like now...........and TonyO where did you get that Superman bike pic?
> [snapback]2415358[/snapback]​*


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ok....But Tony where did you get that pic?


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

Those Kurupt and Small Change bikes are VAGUELY (spelling?) similar. I only see vaguely similar sissy bars, steering wheel (and maybe handle bars but poor pictures defers opinion), and the frame is almost completely different except for the top of the tank. In my opinion.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

anymore pics of her on the bike or naked on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Nov 16 2004, 02:19 AM
> *hey TonyO where did you get that Superman bike pic?
> [snapback]2414956[/snapback]​*


I got it off the LRB website. It was from the San Bernadino show a couple years ago. He took 1st place sweepstakes out there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@Nov 16 2004, 08:08 AM
> *Those Kurupt and Small Change bikes are VAGUELY (spelling?) similar. I only see vaguely similar sissy bars, steering wheel (and maybe handle bars but poor pictures defers opinion), and the frame is almost completely different except for the top of the tank. In my opinion.
> [snapback]2416030[/snapback]​*


Kurrupt/Small Change and Man of Steel/Spiderman bike frames are very smillar. They do have their differences so they're not exact copies of each other but they're too close for me. I mean to me if you're gonna build a cool frame that's cool but why you gonna build 2 of them similar like that? Just make something totally different for the second time around ya know? He's the only builder I've known of to do that.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not taking any offense what so ever on homeboys opinion but before he starts talking id like to see him come out here in NYC and show his so-called show bike, I mean I do think my bike is the best in NYC at this time and is enhancing for the 2005 hmmm.... how many magazine features and TV oppurtunitys has he had?? Oh none..not being cocky homie ive been in this game a long ass time! This is aiming at 2low4show**


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Lets see featured in LRB and LRM and Sprite and Ride with Funkmaster Flex...hmmm that was alot of shit to do in one year, 2low4show homie just chill out bro you up talking alot of mess homie i mean lets get real your opinion is cool I respect it but dam I think I gotta come back out to show everyone that they need to catch up with the customizing times out here in NYC everyone talks but has nothing to show for.. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 16 2004, 06:54 PM
> *Not taking any offense what so ever on homeboys opinion but before he starts talking id like to see him come out here in NYC and show his so-called show bike, I mean I do think my bike is the best in NYC at this time and is enhancing for the 2005 hmmm.... how many magazine features and TV oppurtunitys has he had?? Oh none..not being cocky homie ive been in this game a long ass time! This is aiming at 2low4show**
> [snapback]2417176[/snapback]​*


That's until I come out your way and punk your ass with my new frame :twak: :roflmao: Just messin dude. Wicked Dragon is pretty cool man, you need to get Gangsters paradise or Lil Deville to do you up a bad ass dragon upholstered seat with lights that'd be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmmmmmm.... I got something for you up my sleeve!



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2004, 12:55 PM
> *That's until I come out your way and punk your ass with my new frame :twak:  :roflmao:  Just messin dude.  Wicked Dragon is pretty cool man, you need to get Gangsters paradise or Lil Deville to do you up a bad ass dragon upholstered seat with lights that'd be bad ass  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2418095[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

well you dont have the hottest bike in new york first off and second your in your 20's im only 17, relaxe i will be in lowrider magazine very soon... and alot of people only like your bike because your down with fk if you were with any other club besides legions you wouldent get that much attention..... (wickeddragon) so be easy your bike aint the shit, ok........


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 09:17 PM
> *well you dont have the hottest bike in new york first off and second your in your 20's im only 17, relaxe i will be in lowrider magazine very soon... and alot of people only like your bike because your down with fk if you were with any other club besides legions you wouldent get that much attention..... (wickeddragon) so be easy your bike aint the shit, ok........
> [snapback]2418213[/snapback]​*


compared to your bike, its the motherfucking shit!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: exactly my point homie! You said everything right except that you having nothing to come up against me in any category homie so be humble yes your time will come but I have been noticing you strut hard in these bike topics about your club but it takes more then street bikes to get to the top homie, your dam right you are the future of this bike thing but set a good example.




> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 01:17 PM
> *well you dont have the hottest bike in new york first off and second your in your 20's im only 17, relaxe i will be in lowrider magazine very soon... and alot of people only like your bike because your down with fk if you were with any other club besides legions you wouldent get that much attention..... (wickeddragon) so be easy your bike aint the shit, ok........
> [snapback]2418213[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

your talking.... you dont even own a lowrider.... sssssshhhhhhh quite


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

As for my bike not being the shit well thats your opinion and it takes alot to get in a ver well known club I have been showing bikes since I was 13 homie lets grow up on this topic bro if anything learn from those that have been there before you.



> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 16 2004, 01:19 PM
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: exactly my point homie! You said everything right except that you having nothing to come up against me in any category homie so be humble yes your time will come but I have been noticing you strut hard in these bike topics about your club but it takes more then street bikes to get to the top homie, your dam right you are the future of this bike thing but set a good example.
> [snapback]2418233[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 01:20 PM
> *your talking.... you dont even own a lowrider.... sssssshhhhhhh quite
> [snapback]2418239[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

ok i see your point, just one more thing all of those street bikes are being worked on right now so mostly everybody will be mild and up this summer...


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 09:20 PM
> *your talking.... you dont even own a lowrider.... sssssshhhhhhh quite
> [snapback]2418239[/snapback]​*


i can still see your a complete fucking idiot even if i dont have a lowrider


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No prob bro, im just being real with you homie cause theres alot of guys that I have met out in NJ etc and all those shows that look up to those that have more experience in this Lowriding in NYC and I am one of the few including members from Drastic Auto Club and Lowmentality that actually build quality bikes. So look it like this we represent this East Coast so lets represent it the right way.

Noticing your club well it seems that you have more less quality bikes and alot of so called chapters its all about quality not quantity. You will see to be noticed out here show your best.




> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Nov 16 2004, 01:22 PM
> *ok i see your point, just one more thing all of those street bikes are being worked on right now so mostly everybody will be mild and up this summer...
> [snapback]2418252[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

That is so tru Wicked it is about quality not quantity because street bikes dont show nothing except that u can buy parts and put the bike together which is not hard at all. My lil sister can do that her lil girl bike looks better than some of the bikes i seen in twisted fantasy. Im not trying to clown on ur club 2low4show but ur bikes are not good enough to show not even in street custom class. Jus work on ur bikes a lil more and maybe u wont get clowned on.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks! I mean im not always right about things but this is something I had to learn when I was coming up, I mean I have been in FinestKreations fro about 4 years now and before then my bikes where still kicking ass with or without Finest I mean the club has been a big help in where I am today but more so because its what you put in that counts. And yes of course not everyone has 10,000 to spend on a bike but it all takes time, a goal is always set to acheive.



> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 16 2004, 02:47 PM
> *That is so tru Wicked it is about quality not quantity because street bikes dont show nothing except that u can buy parts and put the bike together which is not hard at all. My lil sister can do that her lil girl bike looks better than some of the bikes i seen in twisted fantasy. Im not trying to clown on ur club 2low4show but ur bikes are not good enough to show not even in street custom class.  Jus work on ur bikes a lil more and maybe u wont get clowned on.
> [snapback]2418609[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yo Wicked how can i join you guys and the Finest Kreations BC i have a sik trike that is on topic about ur club and who wants to join it?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Yo "WICKED" ,, "UNDERWORLD" is almost ready to be shown to Mike ,, ,,, but hey man if i'm able to join FK my bike will be shown here in portland for one year and then it will be headin back to GUAM for some bike ass woopen in Hawaii and Guam ,, :biggrin: ,,, i'm positive my bike will be reppin fk real soon!!! ,,,


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

oh yeah if anyone is wondering whats my bike theme here it is


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

and again like i said before we should all be mild and up by next summer. and for the members in my club that want to stay street custom, well thats up to them alot of people dont have that much money, and im not going to force anyone in my club to change there bikes like some clubs. my club is about what the bike owner likes not what the president likes..


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

and yeah they are good enough for showing.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

in my way ,, bikes are just art ,,, lots of people just get to carried away and put lots of cash into their hobby just like me already $2000 went into it and it aint even done ,, i got an expensive hobby , :biggrin: :0 , ,,,,, 

i also own a street bike that is goin to move up to mild and trust me it's bein built and that to is next to get lots of cash put in to ,,,, 

and also if your in a club then rep your club with a positive atitude don't go around sayin just becuase you in this club you get special treatment ,,, a club is more like a bunch of people aka"members" that help each other out to acheive each others goals ,,
, so if your in a club then keep your name good ,,, cuase in the long run if people here about whats goin on ,, shit is always gonna bounce back and gonna bounce back like a bitch !!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

not trying to hate on you or your club but why do u always stress "force people like other clubs do"? yes im a member of Legions and yes we build what we want but there is a difference between a full show club and a club that rides everyday. most of our members build to be the best in their class witch means u gotta build according to the point system. each person decides what their goals our and do what it takes to get to the top.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

even if u do move up to mild custom u wont be able to win in that class without spending 3gs on a bike.... heres a regular mild and a show mild


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 08:43 AM
> *even if u do move up to mild custom u wont be able to win in that class without spending 3gs on a bike.... heres a regular mild and a show mild
> [snapback]2421349[/snapback]​*


That second bike (twisted toy) has 13 gs in it. If u want to win there is no way of getting around spending alot of money on ur bike. U cant get the glory without the work.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 17 2004, 07:36 AM
> *not trying to hate on you or your club but why do u always stress "force people like other clubs do"?  yes im a member of Legions and yes we build what we want but there is a difference between a full show club and a club that rides everyday.  most of our members build to be the best in their class witch means u gotta build according to the point system. each person decides what their goals our and do what it takes to get to the top.
> [snapback]2420135[/snapback]​*


Exactly. There are clubs that build to ride and clubs that build to show. Its impossible to build a high quality show bike that you ride because you'll tear that shyt up, your plating will start to fade and you'll get scratches all up on your paint.

I ain't never heard of 2low4show's club before but if it sounds like his club is a build to ride that's all good ya know but don't be up in here talkin crap if it ain't done yet and you're still 2 years away from completion, you're just as bad as troub13 up in here and I can bet you his hater ass don't even got a bike to begin with!

It takes lots of $$ to build a high quality show bike. Right now WickedDragon only has about $3Gs into it and its pretty bad ass.

I'll have about $9Gs into mine after the overhaul I'm doing this winter. Over $2,000 of that was on the wheels and engraving alone! By the way I scored 7 out of 10 on engraving at Super Show this year and with all the heavy ass comp out there that ain't bad


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Now with all the new stuff im going to be doing to it shit im way over $5000.00 shit and thats crazy and I have a Radical that will be in the making probably for the next 2-3 years well over $10,000 I mean this is stuff we are into and want to cherish for the rest of our lives as we get into cars we can say we put our all to be the best.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We're probably the only Mo Fo's out there that would rather spend $10K on a lowrider bike than $10K on a wedding ring for our women. I know I would :roflmao:

So when it comes time to get married I'll be knockin on the jewlrey counter at Walmart


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Its funny cause my Girlfriend doesnt understand why I need all this stuff man I cant understand why she feels like that but I dont care its the only thing that keeps me grounded you know!



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 08:25 AM
> *We're probably the only Mo Fo's out there that would rather spend $10K on a lowrider bike than $10K on a wedding ring for our women.  I know I would :roflmao:
> 
> So when it comes time to get married I'll be knockin on the jewlrey counter at Walmart
> [snapback]2421424[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 06:32 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Its funny cause my Girlfriend doesnt understand why I need all this stuff man I cant understand why she feels like that but I dont care its the only thing that keeps me grounded you know!
> [snapback]2421436[/snapback]​*


Exactly man, its bad ass to have something like that you can do on the weekends. Everyone needs a hobby. Out here dirt bikes or model airplanes or something like that is the average hobby or fishing but I prefer to do up my lowrider bike.

My ex hated my bike but my new girl likes it. She don't understand it but she's open minded and that's what I love about her, she doesn't shoot me down like my ex did  The only thing my new girl don't like is the hootchies but oh well she'll just have to deal with it :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I hear ya! I just got back with my ex dont know if its a good or bad thing we broke up because she couldint deal with me building my car and shit. We got back together I guess for other reasons but I know she dont like this shit that I do sooner or later she will start acting up again about it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 06:56 PM
> *Yeah I hear ya! I just got back with my ex dont know if its a good or bad thing we broke up because she couldint deal with me building my car and shit. We got back together I guess for other reasons but I know she dont like this shit that I do sooner or later she will start acting up again about it.
> [snapback]2421499[/snapback]​*


Couldn't get enough of your lovin huh? Dayum, play on playa. Its rare that sex will bring a woman back but if you got the moves then rock her world  

I would go over and have a booty call with the ex a couple months after we broke up. Its hard being cut off from that after you're used to it for so long but oh well, its like she weened me away from her :roflmao: But my new girl is freakier so its all good.

Yeah only a matter of time before she starts acting up though, you need to find you a hyna at one of the shows.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah FO SHO! I mean she came back cause she just liked everythingelse I guess. Well yeah im actually working on some other hynas right now so no big deal.




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 08:59 AM
> *Couldn't get enough of your lovin huh?  Dayum, play on playa.  Its rare that sex will bring a woman back but if you got the moves then rock her world
> 
> I would go over and have a booty call with the ex a couple months after we broke up.  Its hard being cut off from that after you're used to it for so long but oh well, its like she weened me away from her :roflmao:  But my new girl is freakier so its all good.
> ...


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Yeah FO SHO! I mean she came back cause she just liked everythingelse I guess. Well yeah im actually working on some other hynas right now so no big deal.
> [snapback]2421520[/snapback]​*


east coast pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 07:12 PM
> *east coast pimpin :biggrin:
> [snapback]2421544[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HELL YEAH HOMIE! Thats how you gotta be especially when girl isnt even really down with your shit fuck it its all good!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 10:23 AM
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE! Thats how you gotta be especially when girl isnt even really down with your shit fuck it its all good!
> [snapback]2421590[/snapback]​*


Hell ya

my ass got lucky with my girl. shes from guam and apparantly lowrider bikes are pretty popular over there so she can relate. 

unfortunately for me shes moving away to vegas in 2 months :tears: 



but now i have an excuse to go to the super show :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL yeah I hear ya! We will be out there in 2005 for sure my ass will be in Vegas with WickedDragon :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 09:27 AM
> *Hell ya
> 
> my ass got lucky with my girl. shes from guam and apparantly lowrider bikes are pretty popular over there so she can relate.
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 07:27 PM
> *Hell ya
> 
> my ass got lucky with my girl. shes from guam and apparantly lowrider bikes are pretty popular over there so she can relate.
> ...


I went to Guam last year. Wow I love dem strip clubs, you can touch the girls and they're fully nude. :biggrin: 

The rip off is if you want a girl to sit down and talk to you you gotta buy her a drink and that costs you $20. My girl was cool though, I chilled with her for like 3 hours and she only had 3 drinks in that time. I regretted not going VIP room with her but oh well.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well see in vegas 2005 man we gotta get some strippers! Ill make em wear an FK t-shirt and all!



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 09:34 AM
> *I went to Guam last year.  Wow I love dem strip clubs, you can touch the girls and they're fully nude.  :biggrin:
> 
> The rip off is if you want a girl to sit down and talk to you you gotta buy her a drink and that costs you $20.  My girl was cool though, I chilled with her for like 3 hours and she only had 3 drinks in that time.  I regretted not going VIP room with her but oh well.
> [snapback]2421616[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 10:34 AM
> *I went to Guam last year.  Wow I love dem strip clubs, you can touch the girls and they're fully nude.  :biggrin:
> 
> The rip off is if you want a girl to sit down and talk to you you gotta buy her a drink and that costs you $20.  My girl was cool though, I chilled with her for like 3 hours and she only had 3 drinks in that time.  I regretted not going VIP room with her but oh well.
> [snapback]2421616[/snapback]​*


My girl has been trying to talk me into going with her......I think i might go but not with her :cheesy: 



naw i couldnt do that..........but i can still think about it right?!?!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 10:35 AM
> *Well see in vegas 2005 man we gotta get some strippers! Ill make em wear an FK t-shirt and all!
> [snapback]2421619[/snapback]​*


Or we could make em take off FK t-shirts

why would u want a stripper to wear a shirt :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That would be cool if my girl wasn't going with me to Vegas next year :tears:

Gangsta - you gotta get a mutual agreement setup with your girl like I got with mine. We can look at porn, go to strip clubs, as long as we don't brag about it to each other


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 10:40 AM
> *That would be cool if my girl wasn't going with me to Vegas next year :tears:
> 
> Gangsta -  you gotta get a mutual agreement setup with your girl like I got with mine.  We can look at porn, go to strip clubs, as long as we don't brag about it to each other
> [snapback]2421633[/snapback]​*


Good Idea!!

to bad shes gonna be in vegas next year too :angry: but at least i get to see her :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah! They will do both first they will wear them then take em off shit thats what there here for! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 09:37 AM
> *Or we could make em take off FK t-shirts
> 
> why would u want a stripper to wear a shirt :twak:
> [snapback]2421627[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 17 2004, 10:41 AM
> *Oh yeah! They will do both first they will wear them then take em off shit thats what there here for! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2421641[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

alright guys im out 4 now...

i gotta go to the chiropractor cause i fuckd up my back picking up a civic with my buddies yestarday. It was worth it though cause we picked up a honda. I'll post up a pic in a couple days


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

5 pages and that's the only pic of jenna?!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 17 2004, 11:02 AM
> *5 pages and that's the only pic of jenna?!
> [snapback]2421688[/snapback]​*


what difference does it make she's gross anyway.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Nov 17 2004, 07:44 PM
> *what difference does it make she's gross anyway.
> [snapback]2421989[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i think shes rpetty damn fine....but shes dirty lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Nov 17 2004, 04:52 PM
> *i think shes rpetty damn fine....but shes dirty lol
> [snapback]2422481[/snapback]​*


she's a fucking porn star!! they are supposed to be skanky..that's why they are in PORN!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 18 2004, 01:05 AM
> *she's a fucking porn star!! they are supposed to be skanky..that's why they are in PORN!!
> [snapback]2422508[/snapback]​*


I remember watching some porn star being interviewed and she said that a lot of girls just like it missionary that are in the porn movies but you know how hollywood is they gotta glamorize every damn thing that's why you see all those funky positions they get in. She said there's nothing like a good missionary style job to really get her going. I dont remember who that was though.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

So i hear SOME OF YALL liked what yall see in GUAM and from GUAM hell 

yeah ,,,,, see that's where i'm from and that's ALL I LIKE TO DO IS PIMP THE 

GIRLS ,,,, thats my FLAVA and i can't hate ,,,, i live with my blood and stick to it ,,, 

And yes the LOWRIDER Scene over their is big ,,, every where you gonna go 

theirs gonna be lowrider trucks ,, hydraulic trucks and cars ,,and also the import 

scene and also the drag racing scene ,, and can't leave out the big ass truck

scene ,,, , it's the style ,,, 

the ISLAND STYLE ,,, that's why my ass goin back to guam after PORTLAND 

SHOW ,,, 

and i'm hopin to join FK so i can be the first to rep it over their ,,, My ass will be 

lowrider bike ass whoopin ,, even my truck will be to ,, ,,,,, and i'm goin back to 

claim my spot ,, and become bike of the year again ,,,,


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

THIS IS MY 69 POST!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Nov 18 2004, 10:47 PM
> *THIS IS MY 69 POST!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2425637[/snapback]​*


this is my 11,000 something post :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

haha lol...how long have you been on the forums?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

never mind i read that thing 
hopper_ali Today, 03:50 PM | | Post #109 


DJLATIN is my dad

Posts: 11,083
Joined: Apr 2003
From: England.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

lol.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks like that was ali's LAST post..lol.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2004, 05:07 PM
> *I remember watching some porn star being interviewed and she said that a lot of girls just like it missionary that are in the porn movies but you know how hollywood is they gotta glamorize every damn thing that's why you see all those funky positions they get in.  She said there's nothing like a good missionary style job to really get her going.  I dont remember who that was though.
> [snapback]2422606[/snapback]​*


IMO doggy style's the best, cuz then you can give 'er the reacharound ya know...


----------

